# Tmx group limited (tse:x)



## gardner (Feb 13, 2014)

The price has been holding at under $48 for the past week. Yield is above 3.3% Looks like a possible buy for my dividend portfolio. Anyone know why the price is low? Downgrade by RBC analyst is the only bad news I see. Seems not enough to send it to 52-week low.


----------



## oob (Apr 4, 2011)

gardner said:


> The price has been holding at under $48 for the past week. Yield is above 3.3% Looks like a possible buy for my dividend portfolio. Anyone know why the price is low? Downgrade by RBC analyst is the only bad news I see. Seems not enough to send it to 52-week low.


I would think it's getting affected by the decline in commodity prices. We're not going to see a lot of new listings at these prices.
That being said, valuation seems reasonable and it's a pretty steady ship. Good find, I'm thinking of adding this to my portfolio as well.


----------

